# any flounder in or around tiki right now?



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

just wondering if the canals still hold them right now.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

*Probably Some*

I fished the Tiki reefs about a week ago (before the last cold front) and caught one undersized flounder and got hit several more times. Pulled a couple to the boat and lost them. I was fishing curly tail jigs. Outgoing tide movement is best.

After this new cold weather they may be moving on down the ICW towards the jetties.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Lot's of shrimp in the canals now around there. Still picking up a few flounder but the big trout are in the deeper holes. Picked up a 27.5 inch fattie just this morning on live shrimp.


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice to know the bait is back in the canals. Its been a wastland the last week or so lol


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Cudkilla said:


> Lot's of shrimp in the canals now around there. Still picking up a few flounder but the big trout are in the deeper holes. Picked up a 27.5 inch fattie just this morning on live shrimp.


Was the 27.5 inch fattie a trout or flounder? If flounder, that is an unusually large fish! Sure would like to see a picture.

Heck, that's a h**l of a big trout too.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Was a trout.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Cudkilla just the one trout on that day? Slow day but nice fish.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

It's actually my bud's fish. He tossed a line in while having coffee in his back yard. Caught 2 other smaller ones before heading to work.  Lucky bastard.


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

I guess they're back lol. Caught 3 nice specs last night and lost a flounder at the bulkhead.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

mullet1422 said:


> I guess they're back lol. Caught 3 nice specs last night and lost a flounder at the bulkhead.


You lost the flounder because she remembered, "oh yah the run is over I shouldn't be here", then she left.


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

paymerick said:


> You lost the flounder because she remembered, "oh yah the run is over I shouldn't be here", then she left.


That's exactly what i was thinking when I saw her!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Couldn't post a new thread so am updating this one. 



"Decided to avoid the holiday crowds by fishing at the back of my buddy's house in one of the subdivisions on the west side. It was a secluded cul-de-sac and we did not really expect to get such good fish back there. We've always done well with keeper sized fish there but this year has been amazing. Quick limits of mostly 17-20" fish with one monster 27.5" fish and four fat 26" fish. quite a few slots reds and a few keeper flounder. Never guessed a back yard canal could produce such big fish. Most caught on live shrimp under a popping cork."


----------



## RammerJammer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice fish...
Just recently fishing the causeway area, caught 2 reds, have anyone here been fishing at night around the causeway bridge lights?

Havenâ€™t posted in a long time, my old handle was Bubba T.
Glad the flounder Run is not Over ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful color to cold water fish.Nice catch. Unfortunately, you have probably invited an invasion of polickers to the Tiki canals. Oh well, we must kiss and tell.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Beautiful color to cold water fish.Nice catch. Unfortunately, you have probably invited an invasion of polickers to the Tiki canals. Oh well, we must kiss and tell.


Read the first sentence in the second paragraph of his post...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to get it!



Cudkilla said:


> Couldn't post a new thread so am updating this one.
> "Decided to avoid the holiday crowds by fishing at the back of my buddy's house in one of the subdivisions on the west side. It was a secluded cul-de-sac and we did not really expect to get such good fish back there. We've always done well with keeper sized fish there but this year has been amazing. Quick limits of mostly 17-20" fish with one monster 27.5" fish and four fat 26" fish. quite a few slots reds and a few keeper flounder. Never guessed a back yard canal could produce such big fish. Most caught on live shrimp under a popping cork."


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys update flounder around Tiki? Going to the house this weekend.


----------

